

LinkedIn beating Facebook at its own game - dwolchon
http://dwolchon.com/blog/2011/01/linkedin-eating-facebooks-lunch/
LinkedIn's email campaign of "who changed jobs in 2010" is better than any email I have gotten from Facebook.  Shouldn't they have thought of this first?
======
keeronmarc
In regards to the facebook vs. linkedin article. I will say that while
facebook does miss out in marketing a "newsfeed aggregator" with your friend's
latest events, marriages, etc. Linkedin can afford to do this for a couple of
reasons.

LinkedIn is business or career focused website, while facebook is personal, or
social website. We are career orientated people and don't mind reading
newsfeed of promotions, company failures, successes,etc. In other words,
business news is an easy read, while relationships which facebook specializes
in, must be handled more carefully.

So, while showing A "linkedin" style who's on top, who did well this year,
etc, who got promoted --- this works well in career orientated discussions.
Relationships ---who got married, dumped, friended etc, borders on personal
and relationships and must be handled carefully.

WHat I would suggest, for increased " networking" or "interaction" for
facebook users would be heat maps of users friends. So for example, you can
view your user's friends or your friends with a us or global map showing where
the most concentration of friends is, and how they moved or changed over the
last 1-3 years.

Maybe that is or isnt such a good idea.. comments, feedback..

~~~
dwolchon
I think that Facebook has been so successful because it appeals to stalkerish
nature in everyone. They want to browse the site, see what people are doing,
and what is going on in their lives. That's why I think it's more powerful
than what LinkedIn is doing.

I think people are more interested in changes in their personal life (or
friends lives) on a weekly basis than careers on LinkedIn. I agree that
LinkedIn is focused on business and someone's career, but I think that there
is far more potential in doing the same thing but on a personal level (which
handling it carefully, as you suggest).

I think that a heat map of friends is a good idea, but it's a one time element
that is useful for you and potentially your friends. I'm thinking that the
newsfeed aggregator would be better at getting users to come back into the
site on a more frequent basis. Maybe it isn't needed as much because so many
of Facebook's users come back to the site on a daily basis.

Interesting feedback! Thanks for the comment.

